# More idiot cyclists than idiot car drivers.



## derrick (14 Jun 2020)

Did a 40 mile ride today, a recovery ride after an 80 miler yesterday, riding down a narrow country lane, then idiots on bikes riding two abreast come round a blind bend straight into my path, managed to swerve to miss him, Then a while later another one, the next one was the worst an idiot overtaking a horse brushed past the horse making him rear. WTF is wrong with people. Have posted the ride, i really hope it was no one on here.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3612451835


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2020)

People eh?

Kyuh!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (14 Jun 2020)

Unfortunately there are many people out on two wheels who do not know how to ride bikes. I have been brought off once and had a couple of close shaves with idiots who have no road sense no idea how to handle a bike and are absolutely clueless about what to do when they meet traffic - either on foot, two wheels, horseback or in a motor vehicle. 

We must hope that lockdown ends soon and these idiots retrun to the beaches, pubs and shopping malls that are their natural habitat.


----------



## Slick (14 Jun 2020)

I kinda hope it was someone on here.

2 sides and all that.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jun 2020)

Strava's flyby plus locations / rides only ticked should show you who and where.


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2020)

DCLane said:


> Strava's flyby plus locations / rides only ticked should show you who and where.


Not everyone is on Strava,


----------



## sheddy (14 Jun 2020)

Always expect the unexpected !


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2020)

Theres idiots in all walks of life


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Did a 40 mile ride today, a recovery ride after an 80 miler yesterday, riding down a narrow country lane, then idiots on bikes riding two abreast come round a blind bend straight into my path, managed to swerve to miss him, Then a while later another one, the next one was the worst an idiot overtaking a horse brushed past the horse making him rear. WTF is wrong with people. Have posted the ride, i really hope it was no one on here.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3612451835



Cyclists are no better or worse than motorists, they just have less potential to kill and inconvenience people. Just as large a proportion of cyclists are total dicks (perhaps even more, as timid folk are put off cycling by the total dicks in cars)

Anyway, as an antidote, I had a 50 mile ride today, and everyone's behaviour was impeccable; cyclists letting me past, motorists letting me past, me letting motorists past. Lots of smiles. Everybody lovely.


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Cyclists are no better or worse than motorists, they just have less potential to kill and inconvenience people. Just as large a proportion of cyclists are total dicks (perhaps even more, as timid folk are put off cycling by the total dicks in cars)
> 
> Anyway, as an antidote, I had a 50 mile ride today, and everyone's behaviour was impeccable; cyclists letting me past, motorists letting me past, me letting motorists past. Lots of smiles. Everybody lovely.


Most of my rides are free from any problems, today was the first time i have come close to be taken out by another cyclist. But it was the horse incident that really pissed me of. A young girl on a horse does not deserve that.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2020)

I realised yesterday that saying thank you to walkers by cyclists on a shared path is beyond the grasp of most of the lycra clad cyclist on the Sustrans path at Bardney yesterday. The least I would expect when I step off of the path into long grass and stinging nettles, would be a thankyou, maybe even a slight slow down even, maybe even single out so you do not have to pass so close. Not surprised people dislike cyclist, even I did yesterday.


----------



## Slick (14 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I realised yesterday that saying thank you to walkers by cyclists on a shared path is beyond the grasp of most of the lycra clad cyclist on the Sustrans path at Bardney yesterday. The least I would expect when I step off of the path into long grass and stinging nettles, would be a thankyou, maybe even a slight slow down even, maybe even single out so you do not have to pass so close. Not surprised people dislike cyclist, even I did yesterday.


That's a shame. I always assume when I see that, I'm dealing with someone who is very cautious and should be thanked for helping me look after me as well as themselves. I was cautious myself in case they felt by speaking to them that I would be spraying droplets in their direction.

I decided it's all about timing and thank them nice and early.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2020)

Slick said:


> That's a shame. I always assume when I see that, I'm dealing with someone who is very cautious and should be thanked for helping me look after me as well as themselves. I was cautious myself in case they felt by speaking to them that I would be spraying droplets in their direction.
> 
> I decided it's all about timing and thank them nice and early.




Same as I did in the track today.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jun 2020)

[QUOTE="Darius_Jedburgh, post: 6034910, member: 1039

We must hope that lockdown ends soon and these idiots retrun to the beaches, pubs and shopping malls that are their natural habitat.
[/QUOTE]
I'd rather they kept riding bikes and got better at it.


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I realised yesterday that saying thank you to walkers by cyclists on a shared path is beyond the grasp of most of the lycra clad cyclist on the Sustrans path at Bardney yesterday. The least I would expect when I step off of the path into long grass and stinging nettles, would be a thankyou, maybe even a slight slow down even, maybe even single out so you do not have to pass so close. Not surprised people dislike cyclist, even I did yesterday.


Yes, it's amazing how many cyclists I used to meet on shared paths when I was walking the dog who were total nobbers; but when I'm on the bike it's all the walkers who are clueless as to how to deal with cyclists. Then when I get in the car, all these complete idiots on bikes and pedestrians, they're all over the place and can't deal with traffic - the plonkers! Just goes to show that everyone apart from me is wrong, obviously .


----------



## Twilkes (14 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> There is no other point of view. When some one comes around a blind bend two abreast, they are idiots end of. Was you one of them? If so give your point of view.



Was it a single lane road?


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2020)

Brandane said:


> Yes, it's amazing how many cyclists I used to meet on shared paths when I was walking the dog who were total nobbers; but when I'm on the bike it's all the walkers who are clueless as to how to deal with cyclists. Then when I get in the car, all these complete idiots on bikes and pedestrians, they're all over the place and can't deal with traffic - the plonkers! Just goes to show that everyone apart from me is wrong, obviously .



I was on a social distancing walk with 3 other cyclists we were all not impressed, it could of course just be an area thing.


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2020)

Twilkes said:


> Was it a single lane road?


What is a single lane road, It was a narrow lane, room enough for two riders going in opposite direction to pass safely, it was not wide enough for three cyclist's


----------



## Twilkes (14 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> What is a single lane road, It was a narrow lane, room enough for two riders going in opposite direction to pass safely, it was not wide enough for three cyclist's



A road that two cars can't pass by each other without one pulling over partly off the road. Sounds like a very narrow lane if you can't get three bikes in it.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2020)

Twilkes said:


> A road that two cars can't pass by each other without one pulling over partly off the road. Sounds like a very narrow lane if you can't get three bikes in it.



We have plenty in these parts like that.


----------



## gavgav (14 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Unfortunately there are many people out on two wheels who do not know how to ride bikes. I have been brought off once and had a couple of close shaves with idiots who have no road sense no idea how to handle a bike and are absolutely clueless about what to do when they meet traffic - either on foot, two wheels, horseback or in a motor vehicle.
> 
> We must hope that lockdown ends soon and these idiots retrun to the beaches, pubs and shopping malls that are their natural habitat.


Interesting that the worst cycling I’ve experienced during lockdown was from racers in club kit...........The “idiots” enjoying cycling for the first time haven’t caused me any issues.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I realised yesterday that saying thank you to walkers by cyclists on a shared path is beyond the grasp of most of the lycra clad cyclist on the Sustrans path at Bardney yesterday. The least I would expect when I step off of the path into long grass and stinging nettles, would be a thankyou, maybe even a slight slow down even, maybe even single out so you do not have to pass so close. Not surprised people dislike cyclist, even I did yesterday.



Sadly this is very true in my experience. Our village is located on the Leeds Liverpool canal and we walk the towpath regularly. I can't recall a cyclist approaching from behind ever calling out or one approaching from the front slowing or attempting to give us, as walkers, space. As a cyclist I find it embarrassing. I do have to say I can't recall seeing Lycra clad riders on the towpath. It's usually POBs or MTBers.

If I meet a rider in this situation these days I stand my ground and don't step aside. It's probably pointless and and old fart getting grumpy but at least one walker is getting the point across.

When riding and encountering walkers, horses etc. we always make a point of calling "cyclists" or similar and slowing. As we pass we will say thank you and/or smile in appreciation. It costs nothing.


----------



## Dave Davenport (15 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> It's doesn't need a lockdown for clubbies to be knobs!



Yep, they should have a licence and insurance like the rest of have to, and pay road tax!


----------



## derrick (15 Jun 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> Yep, they should have a licence and insurance like the rest of have to, and pay road tax!


I did not know non club riders paid road tax for there bikes. And where do you get a licence for a pedal bike? Most club riders i know have insurance though.


----------



## Johnno260 (15 Jun 2020)

I give horses a wide berth, why take the risk with an animal the size of a small car, I have seen a horse rear up before and I can't begin to imagine how scary that is if your the rider.

If I have horses oncoming I stop and cover my light as some can be skittish.

I have seen many riding 2 or 3 abreast and making it difficult for traffic, there are idiots everywhere to be honest, just a shame these idiots tar and feather all of us.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Jun 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> I give horses a wide berth, why take the risk with an animal the size of a small car, I have seen a horse rear up before and I can't begin to imagine how scary that is if your the rider.
> 
> If I have horses oncoming I stop and cover my light as some can be skittish.
> 
> I have seen many riding 2 or 3 abreast and making it difficult for traffic, there are idiots everywhere to be honest, just a shame these idiots tar and feather all of us.



I am sure that in many cases it is fine for horses to ride 2 or 3 abreast - just like it is for cyclists.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jun 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Anyway, as an antidote, I had a 50 mile ride today, and everyone's behaviour was impeccable; cyclists letting me past, motorists letting me past, me letting motorists past. Lots of smiles. Everybody lovely.


Same here. On my ride on Sat I the roads were teeming with cyclists, and I saw nothing to complain about. Saw a few horse riders too - got "thank you"s for holding back and overtaking slowly. Several groups of walkers in the lanes who singled out when I pinged my bell. Hell, even the motorists were polite. 

Although sometimes politeness from drivers can be a double edged sword, if you're struggling uphill and a car 50 metres up the hill pulls over into a passing place to let you by - you feel obligated to put in a bit of extra effort to get past quickly and try to wave thanks as you reach them, when actually your head is about to explode. That happened at least twice.

On the subject of "two abreast on a bend". I try to always be prepared for _something_ round the next bend - best to assume that it will be an agricultural vehicle with spiky equipment all over it. If you are prepared for that then a couple of cyclists should be no problem.


----------



## matticus (15 Jun 2020)

Great thread - ticked at least 2 boxes on my card:
- "tarring us with the same brush .. RLJ .. holding-up traffic ... rude to walkers ... " and
- "every other type of road-user is a wanchor, look at how great I am".

It's been a week or so, I've missed this kind of thread


----------



## Johnno260 (15 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I am sure that in many cases it is fine for horses to ride 2 or 3 abreast - just like it is for cyclists.



I'm sure it's fine, it's when they know there is traffic behind them it becomes an issue, you get people getting impatient and doing stupid stuff.

I have followed horses for miles in a car on a back road, 3 abreast with plenty of places to move over or grass verges to allow traffic to pass and they didn't then they get a close pass from an impatient driver, in this case I didn't care as I wasn't in a rush to get anywhere, but others were honking and shouting.

Edit: I'm not excusing a close pass, I'm just saying sometimes it's from frustration and impatience.


----------



## Jody (15 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If I meet a rider in this situation these days I stand my ground and don't step aside. It's probably pointless and and old fart getting grumpy but at least one walker is getting the point across.



Don't get into the habit of doing this. You aren't getting your point across at all but just looking like a grumpy sod with a grudge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jun 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> I'm sure it's fine, it's when they know there is traffic behind them it becomes an issue, you get people getting impatient and doing stupid stuff.
> 
> I have followed horses for miles in a car on a back road, 3 abreast with plenty of places to move over or grass verges to allow traffic to pass and they didn't then they get a close pass from an impatient driver, in this case I didn't care as I wasn't in a rush to get anywhere, but others were honking and shouting.
> 
> Edit: I'm not excusing a close pass, I'm just saying sometimes it's from frustration and impatience.


I wouldn't assume that grass verges are OK for horses. I don't know much about horses but I do know they can be fussy and difficult to handle, so it may not be safe to take those particular horses onto those particular verges. 

I've never seen horses 3 abreast on the road. Only ever 2. You must have got very unlucky in that instance. Anyway, the highway code for horses is the same as for cyclists - never ride more than two abreast.


----------



## Dwn (15 Jun 2020)

I've largely avoided cycle paths recently, since I was sure they would be rammed with walkers. On Saturday I rode along one for 10 miles or so and was dismayed by the behaviour of many cyclists. Riding too fast and too close to walkers with not a hint of slowing down. Looked to be varying ages and levels of experience, but the idiots had one thing in common - all male. It's easy to see why so many loathe cyclists; a substantial minority really are spoiling things for us all.


----------



## Brandane (15 Jun 2020)

Some of this going on in this thread......


----------



## Johnno260 (15 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wouldn't assume that grass verges are OK for horses. I don't know much about horses but I do know they can be fussy and difficult to handle, so it may not be safe to take those particular horses onto those particular verges.
> 
> I've never seen horses 3 abreast on the road. Only ever 2. You must have got very unlucky in that instance. Anyway, the highway code for horses is the same as for cyclists - never ride more than two abreast.



I have seen it once and never again, but it was a situation that I could see escalating quickly as the horses could've stopped in a driveways etc, the grass verge sure it could be un-even.

I have relatives with horses and they have never managed to get me on one! and they never will!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jun 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> I have relatives with horses and they have never managed to get me on one! and they never will!


OT but I'm pretty scared of them. I was once cycling with a friend who stopped to deal with a loose horse in the road. She's about 5 feet tall and dealt with the situation masterfully. I'm 6'3". I was hiding round the corner.


----------



## Jody (15 Jun 2020)

Dwn said:


> but the idiots had one thing in common - all male . It's easy to see why so many loathe cyclists; a substantial minority really are spoiling things for us all.



I thought everyone knew the white, middle aged, male from England is responsible for all of the worlds problems. Especially if dressed in Lycra or riding a MTB


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Jun 2020)

.


Jody said:


> I thought everyone knew the white, middle aged, male from England is responsible for all of the worlds problems



The world would instantly become a better place if the white, middle aged, male from England behaved as if this were true.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anyway, the highway code for horses is the same as for cyclists - never ride more than two abreast.



I am not sure if legally 'should never' is the same a 'must not' when it comes to the highway code. I have a sneaky suspicion that 'should never' is very strong advice whilst 'must not' is a legal no-no.


----------



## matticus (15 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I am not sure if legally 'should never' is the same a 'must not' when it comes to the highway code. I have a sneaky suspicion that 'should never' is very strong advice whilst 'must not' is a legal no-no.


The key thing is that there is no law against riding 5 abreast. "no more than 2" is just advice.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I am not sure if legally 'should never' is the same a 'must not' when it comes to the highway code. I have a sneaky suspicion that 'should never' is very strong advice whilst 'must not' is a legal no-no.


I deliberately didn't quote the must/should to avoid going down that particular rabbit hole. The MUSTs are in caps and have a reference to the appropriate law. 

For example here's handy sentence with both a must and a should.
You *MUST NOT* take a horse onto a footpath or pavement, and you should not take a horse onto a cycle track. [...] _Laws HA 1835 sect 72, R(S)A 1984, sect 129(5)_​
So there's a law against horses on footpaths, but not against horses on cycle tracks. But you shouldn't do either.

Never riding more than two abreast for both cyclists and horse riders are both "should" not "MUST"

But to be honest, unless there are lawyers involved and a potential prosecution it doesn't make a huge amount of difference.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I realised yesterday that saying thank you to walkers by cyclists on a shared path is beyond the grasp of most of the lycra clad cyclist on the Sustrans path at Bardney yesterday. The least I would expect when I step off of the path into long grass and stinging nettles, would be a thankyou, maybe even a slight slow down even, maybe even single out so you do not have to pass so close. Not surprised people dislike cyclist, even I did yesterday.


It is amazing. Working my way slowly down the Parkland Walk yesterday, trying to give people space, passed by a succession of riders just ploughing on and the hell with anyone who doesn't immediately leap out of their path 'even though I was ringing my bell!'


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2020)

Jody said:


> Don't get into the habit of doing this. You aren't getting your point across at all but just looking like a grumpy sod with a grudge.


I agree with you and I'm very aware of it. The very people who ride irresponsibly are the same ones who will have me down as a grumpy old sod.

If they had any consideration the situation wouldn't arise.


----------



## Jody (15 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I agree with you and I'm very aware of it. The very people who ride irresponsibly are the same ones who will have me down as a grumpy old sod.
> 
> If they had any consideration the situation wouldn't arise.



Agreed, but they won't notice or change and you are the one who ends up annoyed at the situation. 

I also find it hard to let it slide so know how you feel.


----------



## Brandane (15 Jun 2020)

Jody said:


> I thought everyone knew the white, middle aged, male from England is responsible for all of the worlds problems. Especially if dressed in Lycra or riding a MTB


Thankfully I'm only ticking 2 out of those 6 boxes; occasionally 3 or even 4..


----------



## DRM (15 Jun 2020)

I had to follow two Lycra clad roadies for a few miles a couple of weeks ago, as the lane was far to too many bends to safely pass,the selfish twit following his mate was disgusting......he had the audacity to draft the poor lass for about 3 miles at least and did not attempt to have a go in front, I felt like pulling up telling her to put her bike in the van and give her a lift up the road to get a breather, that would have taught him a lesson they were doing a fair pace though, between 22 to 28 mph uphill and down it


----------



## Dave Davenport (15 Jun 2020)

DRM said:


> I had to follow two Lycra clad roadies for a few miles a couple of weeks ago, as the lane was far to too many bends to safely pass,the selfish twit following his mate was disgusting......he had the audacity to draft the poor lass for about 3 miles at least and did not attempt to have a go in front, I felt like pulling up telling her to put her bike in the van and give her a lift up the road to get a breather, that would have taught him a lesson they were doing a fair pace though, between 22 to 28 mph uphill and down it


Maybe she was training and wanted to do a long pull.


----------



## bladesman73 (15 Jun 2020)

DRM said:


> I had to follow two Lycra clad roadies for a few miles a couple of weeks ago, as the lane was far to too many bends to safely pass,the selfish twit following his mate was disgusting......he had the audacity to draft the poor lass for about 3 miles at least and did not attempt to have a go in front, I felt like pulling up telling her to put her bike in the van and give her a lift up the road to get a breather, that would have taught him a lesson they were doing a fair pace though, between 22 to 28 mph uphill and down it


Lycra clad roadies...are you Julia Hartley Brewer? As for the lad riding behind the woman, you have no idea why this was have u? For example, I ride behind my daughter when out as she feels better with a more experienced rider protecting her. Another example, when I was recovering from a heart attack a few years ago I drafted behind my wife for long periods as it helped take the strain off me.


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2020)

I think Derrick has finally twigged that idiots are born, and don't suddenly become one when they make certain transport choices.


----------



## Slick (16 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I think Derrick has finally twigged that idiots are born, and don't suddenly become one when they make certain transport choices.


I think so too, I see he's deleted some posts.


----------



## matticus (16 Jun 2020)

DRM said:


> I had to follow two Lycra clad roadies for a few miles a couple of weeks ago, as the lane was far to too many bends to safely pass,the selfish twit following his mate was disgusting......he had the audacity to draft the poor lass for about 3 miles at least and did not attempt to have a go in front, I felt like pulling up telling her to put her bike in the van and give her a lift up the road to get a breather, that would have taught him a lesson they were doing a fair pace though, between 22 to 28 mph uphill and down it


Is this satire? (it's so hard to tell these days ...)


----------



## confusedcyclist (16 Jun 2020)

http://harmful.cat-v.org/people/basic-laws-of-human-stupidity/


----------



## dodgy (16 Jun 2020)

DRM said:


> I felt like pulling up telling her to put her bike in the van and give her a lift up the road to get a breather, that would have taught him a lesson



I'm sure she would have appreciated that 🤷‍♂️

Some women are faster than men, MUCH faster at times. Get over it.


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2020)

And some people are able to convey a message without resorting to capital type to assert their dominance. Perhaps you could get over that?


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> And some people are able to convey a message without resorting to capital type to assert their dominance. Perhaps you could get over that?


HOW? _Like this maybe?_


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Jun 2020)

bladesman73 said:


> Lycra clad roadies...are you Julia Hartley Brewer? As for the lad riding behind the woman, you have no idea why this was have u? For example, I ride behind my daughter when out as she feels better with a more experienced rider protecting her. Another example, when I was recovering from a heart attack a few years ago I drafted behind my wife for long periods as it helped take the strain off me.



I do exactly the same, except I draft my wife cos she's got an Ebike


----------



## DRM (16 Jun 2020)

dodgy said:


> I'm sure she would have appreciated that 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Some women are faster than men, MUCH faster at times. Get over it.


They were riding together, both going very well,the comment was tongue in cheek, some people fail to see humour, Get over it,


----------



## DRM (16 Jun 2020)

matticus said:


> Is this satire? (it's so hard to tell these days ...)


Yes


----------



## Ashimoto (16 Jun 2020)

TBH when Im out the majority of car drivers and other cyclists are spot on. Ive only had one issue where an idiot in a fiesta literally turned into the cycle lane I was in. Im not talking about a reasonable distance Im talking about 6 feet in front of me, I had to slam on and he just looked at me as if it was my fault. He stopped to use his phone. He couldn't have cared less about anyone but himself


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2020)

Don't worry @DRM I got it on first reading.


----------



## Garry A (18 Jun 2020)

It seems some people are getting a bit annoyed with cyclists on the shared paths. Out cycling with the Mrs on the canal path today and some halfwit announced that us peanuts should be on the road. I thanked him politely for his input and so did the wife. We then continued our journey. Maybe his mummy didn't buy him that shiny red bicycle at Xmas when he was a wee boy and has had a chip on his shoulder ever since.


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2020)

I'd have replied that he should be in the water, and offer to assist him in relocating there.


----------



## Garry A (18 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I'd have replied that he should be in the water, and offer to assist him in relocating there.


I would have loved to but as my wife said, why waste your time on a wee man that needs to get a life.


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2020)

Because when you're 6'4" and 260lbs it's fun making wee men with big gobs squirm.


----------



## Brandane (18 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Because when you're 6'4" and 260lbs it's fun making wee men with big gobs squirm.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jun 2020)

I caught up with a right clown yesterday; a large gentleman in normal clothing on a hybrid who was moving from the inside of the road to the middle and at times onto the wrong side of the carriageway. As the road was constantly curving it was not safe to try to overtake so I crawled a socially distanced distance behind until the road eventually straightened out.


----------



## bungyb69 (19 Jun 2020)

I find a lot of people who are cycling now ain't cyclists! buying a cheap bike just out of boredom, you should have to go on a course before your allowed on the road!


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2020)

Although the stats show that about 80% of them hold drivers licences, so they ain't new to the road.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jun 2020)

*Mod note:*

A few argumentative posts have been removed. Please keep it on topic without name-calling from here onwards. Anyone who can't manage that may be removed from the thread.

Thanks.


----------

